# Any Type of Moulds?



## bridgetmoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi.

Just wondering i'm i'm able to use different molds e.g bread tin? Will the soap be OK or just it need to set in certain types of mold e.g wood, silicone or just tin?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest using tin since the lye could destroy the container. Also, the tin could be made of aluminum which reacts badly to lye - can cause smoking, etc.

Do you have any plastic containers or waxed containers like what milk comes in? Those would work for molds if you don't have any wooden or silicone ones. 

Whoops! I just noticed you posted in the melt and pour section.  Are you using a glycerin base? If so, you can use a tin but it would be hard to get the soap out. You'd want to either line the tin with parchment, waxed or freezer paper or use an oil (mineral oil works well) to make it easier to get out.


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahh, see i did not know this. at now i'm using 2 different melt and pour, ones white SLS free and the other is a yellow tint which came with a soap making kit. so i am unsure about the soap kit as didn't say 

i think i'll give it a  good soon once I've found out more about.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, you're using melt and pour. It's easier to get MP soap out of something which has a little bit of give to it. But the tin will work.

A tip I learned from SoapQueen's blog about yellow tinted MP base is to add a little bit of blue colorant. This makes the base look clear. I tried this with some liquid ultramarine blue and it works. :grin:


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I decided to give it a go in the tin with baking paper and sure enough it came out ok


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 18, 2013)

I find these at the Dollar Store... they're called Drawer Organizers... the mp comes out like a dream and they come in handy sizes for mp. I love them!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks good. I'm glad it came out for you. Did you scent it?


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 19, 2013)

Ooo now that's a good idea, i'll give it a go, wouldn't of even thought of that lol. Well because it was potpori it had the natural scent to if of mango & passion flower


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2013)

What do you mean by it was potpourri? Did you add potpourri to it?


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi yes , it was dried mango and Passion flower. I understand that potpourri is like dried herbs / flowers


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, potpourri is dried flowers and botanicals but often the fragrance used isn't skin safe. Even if the fragrance is considered skin safe, it generally is used at a much higher percentage than what is recommended for the skin. It could cause the skin to be irritated or even cause a rash. 

You can used dried flowers or herbs in soap but you want to add your own fragrance. BTW, most flowers turn brown in soap. The only flower which doesn't is calendula. You can add lavender buds to the top of soap and it will mainly retain its color.


----------

